# best actor/actress award b movie violance ok



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Samuel L Jackson (Now that's a tasty burger) Pulp Fiction
Jean Reno (How is possible for a human to have such a beautiful voice) The Professional
Gary Oldman (that dude can talk trash) True Romance
Liv Ullman (what that in my chest?)Pulp Fiction
Natalie Portman (the little girl with the BIG gun) The Professional
Patricia Arquette (new and wonderful uses for the corkscrew on your swiss army knife) True Romance


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

excuse me-liv ullman was in pulp fiction???!!!????from the ingmar bergman flms??????         

you may want to recheck that.....


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I think Martyva was referring to Uma Thurman jrjcd.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Oprah-Uma, Uma-Oprah...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

careful, g...if you do THAT, oprah won't return your phone calls either...lol


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

I was thinkin of the tuba player, myself, this morning. Sorry about the gaf.


----------

